# Can PlayOn work with S3 TiVos?



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

PlayOn (http://www.themediamall.com/playon) is a new app mainly for the PS3 and 360 that allows Hulu (and soon, Netflix) to be streamed to the device.

According to a recent blog post (http://www.themediamall.com/blog/?p=39), the app is also working on the HR21 and HR20.

Now that we have youtube streaming, shouldn't it be able to work on a S3 TiVo as well? If so, what would have to be done?


----------



## joggy (Dec 11, 2007)

+1 on the interest in this for Tivo. 

I have it up and running on PS3 and its not too bad. With my Tivo on 24/7, having access to this media server would be ideal.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Basically what's needed is a DLNA client that renders to HME.

Now, ask me what's needed for a DLNA client... or if I can even find out without signing an NDA...

It certainly looks doable, if I had that info.


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

They've been very responsive to emails and forum posts over at that site and have said they're trying to make the app more "device generic". 

Perhaps they would have the information you need and vice versa?


----------



## lachacg (Jan 11, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Basically what's needed is a DLNA client that renders to HME.
> 
> Now, ask me what's needed for a DLNA client... or if I can even find out without signing an NDA...
> 
> It certainly looks doable, if I had that info.


Can't it be just a UPnP client to support PlayOn? I believe that is their claim. Plus VLC is moving to having UPNP support, or at least someone is trying:

http://mirsal.ennaime.free.fr/index.php/23/2008/06/02/vlc-upnp-services-discovery-progress/

That might make it easier to slip into your HME streamer. Just a thought, as I'm avoiding doing work right now


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

if someone got Nteflix streaming to the TiVo via this app, it would sell a lot of playon licenses. You would think it worth money to them to have someone working on that.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> It certainly looks doable, if I had that info.


Maybe you can look at GeeXbox uShare's source code to figure out the DLNA protocol and modify it to work with the Tivo.

Edit: Also, check out GeeXboX libdlna which is a reference DLNA open-source implementation for Linux.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I've researched this a bit after playing with the beta. It looks like the way it gets around the DRM in the netflix files is that they applied for licenses to transfer DRM protected content to external devices (http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/licensing/Licensing_DRM_Apps.aspx) Then, they wrap it in a uPnP layer. If one has the patience to go through the process, it would be entirely possible to apply for that same license and then stream and transcode the content to the tivo. Of course there are restrictions on the app for the license so you'd have to write a native win32 library and then it could be used inside a java app via JNI.

When you transfer a file, it basically verifies both the netflix drm and your transfer license, so microsoft has the ability to turn it off if they suspect piracy.


----------

